# Walleye Equipment



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I am curious to see what everyone uses for a rod and reel for walleye?? Some of these rods and reels can get crazy in price. Last year I bought a Cabela's xml rod and platinum zx rod. These rods really helped me feel those light bites. This year I have picked a loomis and St.Croix rod and shimano sustain reel. I have a stradic, but like the drag better on the sustain...


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have two xml rods, shimano stradic, and Cabela's Guide SS on those rods. And of course, I always have dad's old hand me down, the ugly stick with a Browning reel. I bought this stuff just in the past two years, before that, was stuck with whatever Dad had in the boat. Thank god I finally make enough money to buy some decent equipment.

[ This Message was edited by: muskat on 2002-03-11 22:43 ]


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I use a Cabela's XML Walleye Series 7'0 med action rod w/ a Cabela's Fish Eagle FD 1000 reel for trolling spinners.For jigging I use the Pinnacle Deadbolt System rod and reel.I have found them both to work very well.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

My only piece is a Fenwick HMG with a Pinnacle Deadbolt Limited reel. I really like it. It is only 5.5' lt/md but I managed to pull a 54" sturgeon out of the St. Croix River on 6# test. Get this, a Lindy Rig with a worm. It took 1.5 hours to land it, and yes, there are pictures. 
_________________
Robert A. Langager
Nodak Outdoors Field Staff
Conservation Director
Nodakoutdoors.com


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Robert your the man!! That takes some skill to bring in a hog like that!!! Great pics. I just remember how tired I was in that slough and how painful getting to those ducks were. My slough chair is still out in the water someplace. Just got a fenwick crappie rod that handles up to four pound test so if the walleyes are biting light I may give it a try as well.


----------



## wacky tambaqui (Mar 25, 2007)

Eric Hustad said:


> I am curious to see what everyone uses for a rod and reel for walleye?? Some of these rods and reels can get crazy in price. Last year I bought a Cabela's xml rod and platinum zx rod. These rods really helped me feel those light bites. This year I have picked a loomis and St.Croix rod and shimano sustain reel. I have a stradic, but like the drag better on the sustain...


Good choice with the St-Croix and Sustain, Eric.

Personally, for walleyes I would choose a rod that is rated for 1/8 to 1/2 oz lure weight and spool the reel with 8lb-test fluoro.

For finessing, I'd go with a rod rated for 1/16 to 5/16 oz lure weight and spool the reel with 6lb fluoro.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The combo that sees the most use is a Kistler Helium 7' Medium Light. Last year I had a Shimano Chronarch B on it, I've since upgraded to the Calais but haven't gotten a chance to use it yet. I use this set-up for pitching cranks on DL, which is what I do the most.

For Lindy's on slip sinkers I use a Loomis Drop-Shot rod with a Stradic

Jigs has been a 5'4" Scheels or 6' St. Croix both with Stradics.

Spinners, depending on bouncer weight either a 7' Kistler Helium Med-Hvy with a Castiac or Calcutta or a Loomis Walleye Series 6'9" Med-Hvy with the same reels.

For Crappies/Panfish/light biting walleys a St. Croix Avid 7' Ultralight with a Magnesium Stradic.


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

Light, extra fast action St. Croix *custom* rod paired up with a shimano spirex which is spooled with 14# Fireline crystal or 4# Vanish


----------

